
The Endangered Internet Archive Is Full of Treasures - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/the-endangered-internet-archive-is-full-of-treasures-1844145442
======
thatlongthrow1
We need an archive for the archive.

Was thinking about this when dwelling over archive.is's habit of blocking
Cloudflare DNS users due to Cloudflare not sharing specific types of
identifying info on user traffic. I like archive.is but that practice smells
so funny it makes me believe the entire site will go dark or paywalled/private
in time.

In contrast to the greasy nature of archive.is the owner of archive.org is a
data nerd in the purest form. This guy archives, he makes other people want to
archive. Archive.org has been such a smashing success that its now too large
for it's own good.

We need more alternatives, in the same vein and spirit as archive.org. Please
keep all venture capitalist/disruption/innovation agitators away from making
the issue over complex or stilted towards a commercialized end game. Just
archive.

~~~
kwhitefoot
> We need an archive for the archive.

Would a distributed version work? I mean I can't dedicate much bandwidth or
enough storage for the whole archive but I could dedicate a few terabyte. Is
there anyone working on such a thing?

~~~
thatlongthrow1
>a distributed version

Its really hard for me to define when we're over-complicating the premise that
made Archive.org flourish, but I would love to distribute the data to
alleviate the dangers of centralization in general.

I believe something like ipfs, a strong search engine, coupled with the
activism that brought traffic to archive.org initially would be wonderful:

[https://ipfs.io/#how](https://ipfs.io/#how)

~~~
topkai22
Always be cautious of a technological solution to an organizational problem.

A distributed file system would build robustness into the system and keep the
data from getting deleted, but only at appropriate scale. Even assuming enough
scale, how do you ensure ongoing operation of the data collection aspects of
archive.org, or the development of the distribution tools like the wayback
machine. I’ve also seen enough distributed files systems come and go to have
concerns about data rot.

As important as a distributed technological solution is setting up legal
entities and ownership structures to ensure the archiving activities continue
even if one of the entities does something risky.

